# Epson 1400 wont stay on



## SqueezePrintShop (Sep 5, 2013)

My epson 1400 wont stay on. To get it to turn on I have to hold the power button for about a second then the green light blinks fast, does a carriage reset and turns off. If I hold the paper/trash button it will remain on, but once I let go it turns off again. Thank you for any help you can give.


----------

